# Anaphylaxis? Not quite



## Fuzzysocks (Jan 21, 2009)

Got dispatched the other day for a 12 year old having an anaphylactic reaction.

We arrive on scene to see an extremely agitated mother and a seemingly fine 12 year old boy.  Long story short, we come to find out one of the reasons mom's so agitated.  She thought the epi-pen that had been prescribed to her son was for HER to take to calm her down when her son had an allergic reaction.

Turns out the kid wasnt even having a reaction, but we now had a new patient, mom who stuck herself with an epi-pen and was now agitated with a racing heart.  Probably one of the funniest calls i've been on.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 21, 2009)

*I have a related one.*

The Israeli government handed out Atropens (atropine antidutes for organophosphate nerve agents) before Desert Stormm kicked off. First time the Tel Aviv air raid sirens went off....lotsa dry-mouthed  anxious people going to emergency rooms that night!! And no nerve agent!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol

Don't you just LOVE crazy people?!^_^


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 21, 2009)

I once heard:

"If you build a machine even an idiot could use, only an idiot will use it."


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 21, 2009)

So Fuzzy how was the kid taking all this??


----------



## Fuzzysocks (Jan 21, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> tencharacters



Kid thought it was hilarious...honestly i think he knew the epi-pen was for him and just wanted to see his mom jab a huge needle in her leg, haha


----------



## EMTCLM (Mar 20, 2009)

Fuzzysocks said:


> Kid thought it was hilarious...honestly i think he knew the epi-pen was for him and just wanted to see his mom jab a huge needle in her leg, haha



ahaha i seriously dont know who would think the epi pen was for whoever was nearby and nervous i literlly knew that in second grade. thats pretty great though


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 21, 2009)

Haha, I just guffawed really loudly. Everyone in the lobby is staring at me now. Oh, my, to calm *her* down? That's a new one...:lol:


----------



## imurphy (Mar 21, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> I once heard:
> 
> "If you build a machine even an idiot could use, only an idiot will use it."



Or.

"If something's idiot proof - An idiot will prove you wrong"


----------



## daedalus (Mar 21, 2009)

On a serious note, even an epi-pen jr is enough to endanger an adult with heart problems. Epinephrine is a serious drug.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> On a serious note, even an epi-pen jr is enough to endanger an adult with heart problems. Epinephrine is a serious drug.



My body after having the crap scared out of me says differently.


----------



## mikie (Mar 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> On a serious note, even an epi-pen jr is enough to endanger an adult with heart problems. Epinephrine is a serious drug.



So what would happen to a healthy adult to administered an EpiPen?

What would the treatment be (even in hospital)?


----------

